# How you tile threw a road



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1083713244974720



https://www.facebook.com/cy.eisele/posts/1083712361641475?pnref=story


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Well that's a helluva note.......who'd a thunk it. Whos responsible for replacing/re packing the road? Does the county come back out and make sure it's done correctly or do they do the work?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

somedevildawg said:


> Well that's a helluva note.......who'd a thunk it. Whos responsible for replacing/re packing the road? Does the county come back out and make sure it's done correctly or do they do the work?


It's a township gravel rd.Just notify them that its being done.They packed it good after plow went threw and have a load of gravel spread over it.They will be there a few days yet and keep leveling it off.

They are boreing under a highway also.They put heavy PVC pipe under that.Had to get OK from county for that but they prly won't even look at it.Reputable contractor so they they trust them with it I'm sure.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

When we replaced a clay tile main that ran under the gravel road we just called the local county supervisor and told em, no hassles whatsoever. Of course if they gave us any grief we were gonna tell them we weren't going to hook the old to the new unless we could cross the road wit the new, just more water running across their road then.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

mlappin said:


> When we replaced a clay tile main that ran under the gravel road we just called the local county supervisor and told em, no hassles whatsoever. Of course if they gave us any grief we were gonna tell them we weren't going to hook the old to the new unless we could cross the road wit the new, just more water running across their road then.


This willl keep the ditch dry so it will help the road stay firm.There is ALOT of traffic on this rd from 14,000 hd feedlot expanding to 20K and 3500 hd sow unit.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Nobody lives on the section of road we had to cross, county even supplied the barricades for each end. Wish they'd just close that section and be done. We own both sides north of the tracks, the neighbor owns his half mile on the south west and it has a drainage ditch with no crossing anyways, the south east side of it belongs to AEP and can be accessed from the east-west road.


----------

